# LRM Las Vegas - October 7, 2007



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> *Oct. 7
> Las Vegas
> Cashman Center*


See title...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

GOODTIMES O.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will be there. Hopefully


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LATIN WORLD C.C. BAKERSFIELD.. WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2007, 08:22 AM~8378268
> *LATIN WORLD C.C.  BAKERSFIELD..    WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> *



....along with tha muy chingon camera loco in tha 661! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

PREMIER TOWER AT THE STRAT BOOKED AND READY TO ROLL. PLEASE DON'T THROW ME OFF THE TOP. WILL BE PARTYIN AT TRYST @ THE WYNN THE NITE BEFORE. CAN'T WAIT!!!  

WHICH BUFFET IS EVERYONE HITTIN UP?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

we will be there:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

KLIQUE will be showing.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 661 CAMERA VATO_@Jul 24 2007, 08:24 AM~8378277
> *....along with tha muy chingon camera loco in tha 661!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


SIMON PERRO... THATS OUR MASCOT..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*CARVINAL BUFFET AT DA RIO HERE I COME :biggrin: *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 AM~8379233
> *CARVINAL BUFFET AT DA RIO HERE I COME  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 AM~8379233
> *CARVINAL BUFFET AT DA RIO HERE I COME  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKIN' BUFFET IS THE BOMB DEEZY... SHIT I SAT THERE LAST SUPERSHOW ON THE WAY BACK MONDAY FOR 2 AND A 1/2 HRS.... SHIT I GOT MY MONEYS WORTH AND THEN SOME.... SEE U FELLAS MONDAY MORNING @ THE RIO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

do u have to pre purchase the tickets to get in or can u buy bracelets the day before like at the regular events?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jul 24 2007, 01:13 PM~8380413
> *do u have to pre purchase the tickets to get in or can u buy bracelets the day before like at the regular events?
> *


u can get them the day before for 25 or 30, I forget. but its worth it cuz u can go in and out, have a few beers in the ride or eat and come back. I heard they tend to sell out so I'd try to get them before 1pm on sat.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTOMIES OC BOOKED AND READY TO ROLL


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 24 2007, 02:41 PM~8380619
> *u can get them the day before for 25 or 30, I forget. but its worth it cuz u can go in and out, have a few beers in the ride or eat and come back. I heard they tend to sell out so I'd try to get them before 1pm on sat.
> *


thanks homie thats what i heard ive been trying to go for three years now something always comes up :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:biggrin: I'm already here... waiting for you fools to show up


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Tradition car club will be there!!! caravan all the way up there, leaving Friday night!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

tuf e nuf booked and ready to roll


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILLO BE THERE PAYING 4 MY BOOTH NEXT WEEK. CANT MISS THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 24 2007, 08:03 AM~8378161
> *GOODTIMES O.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


& GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 28 2007, 08:02 AM~8412464
> *
> *


H-Town will b in tha house!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 28 2007, 11:42 AM~8413486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE IM GOING AND WE GOT TO PARTY


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WE ARE HERE WHERE R U


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!!! ROLLIN DEEP!!!!!!!*_


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

what time do they move in sat?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

they really start the move in on friday..... :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 29 2007, 12:25 PM~8419401
> *they really start the move in on friday..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bean, @ what time?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 29 2007, 02:27 PM~8419411
> *:thumbsup: thanks bean, @ what time?
> *


9am or 10 am... i think.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8379768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i am came too las vegas


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

u know we b there deep. RIP BIG RICH GONZALES our pres


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

We from AMsterdam will be there too.
Sorry, w/o the lowriders...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 29 2007, 12:28 PM~8419419
> *9am or 10 am... i think.... :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD GET THERE BEFORE 9 OR 10 ID GET THERE AROUND 6 OR 7 AM


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 04:05 PM~8420352
> *I WOULD GET THERE BEFORE 9 OR 10 ID GET THERE AROUND 6 OR 7 AM
> *


thanks for the info guys.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE Will be there Bright and early FRiday Morn!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in here too


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

up


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 AM~8379233
> *CARVINAL BUFFET AT DA RIO HERE I COME  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nono: CHALE NOT US!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

YUP THAT CARNAVAL BUFFET IS THE SHIT DOG!!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

tuf e nuf will be there fresno cal 1 tuf 62 built for the streets by the streets


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

we are getting out there Friday morning..... is there a pre hop or anything going on Friday or Saturday night? .............. 


IS THERE ANYONE FROM CHICAGO GOING OUT TO VEGAS????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 24 2007, 11:39 AM~8379768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fo sho


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8382594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LO*LYSTICS will be their. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Will be there for the first time, n showin strong!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los neighbors will be there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ol'Man John Dallas Lowriders CC will be there, booked mi sister's casa.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't beat the rates, FREEEEEEE.....................


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: streetstyle c.c. will be all up in vegas cant wait to party up there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I HEARD TICKETS ARE $40 BUCKS THIS YEAR :nono: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low+Aug 15 2007, 02:04 AM~8558300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yeah we will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2007, 08:32 PM~8564697
> *
> 
> 
> ...





c u there homie


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Suerte to Socios out there Reppin Califas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 21 2007, 11:39 AM~8606372
> * Suerte to Socios out there Reppin Califas
> *






GRACIAS


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Had my plane tickets and room booked for months now. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

FEW MORE DAYS FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2007, 11:15 PM~8612975
> *FEW MORE DAYS FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up brutha Dave???


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2007, 11:32 AM~8606285
> *c u there homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2007, 10:15 PM~8612975
> *FEW MORE DAYS FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WEEKS :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8612999
> *what's up brutha Dave???
> *


WAZZ UP TOOROOOOOOOOOOOO EVERY SHOW FEELS LIKE VEGAS WHEN THE FAM GETS TOGETHER BRO ANYTIME REPRESENT :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 21 2007, 11:05 PM~8613273
> *WEEKS  :uh:
> *


 :uh: I KNOW WHEN VEGAS IS DOGG I WAS TALKING TO THE FAM ABOUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2007, 01:48 AM~8613754
> *WAZZ UP TOOROOOOOOOOOOOO EVERY SHOW FEELS LIKE VEGAS WHEN THE FAM GETS TOGETHER BRO ANYTIME REPRESENT :biggrin:
> *


see you in San Mateo this weekend


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 22 2007, 04:59 AM~8611357
> *Had my plane tickets and room booked for months now.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 + a rental Town Car :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> see you in San Mateo this weekend
> [/qupleNty of asada and patron should do it HOWS ANGELICA DO YOU KNOW HAVENT SEEN HERE SINCE MAY 5TH :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 22 2007, 10:20 AM~8614875
> *x2  + a rental Town Car :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. WILL BE INDA MOTHAPHUKIN HOUSE!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2007, 12:51 AM~8613759
> *:uh:  I KNOW WHEN VEGAS IS DOGG I WAS TALKING TO THE FAM ABOUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


OK OK OK OK OK JUST MAKING SURE BIG HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE FRIDAY



FOR ALL U GUYS THATS GONNA BE OUT THERE WITH BIGBODY'S I WILL BE SELLING TAILLIGHT AND SIDE MARKERS FOR JUST 20 BUCK A SET SO IF U WANT SOME HIT ME UP AND U CAN GET A SET AND ILL EVEN INSTALL EM FOR U IN VEGAS


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC Inland Empire will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the base is having an excercise at nellis afb, so i'll be on base...!!!

looking forward to meeting my LIL homies...

would any of you guys be able to get me an armband, ill will gladly pay for it!!!


----------



## fredillac84 (Nov 2, 2006)

KING OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques AZ will be there friday AM 

taking Krazy Kreation (91 checy truck) re done after qualifying in SD for potential truck of the year.
Before Picture









Vegas new interior, More Murals, New Audio/Video,Window engraving,More Metal engrazing, New Display 20/20, Truck was in pieces detailing to the fullest for Vegas.


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 24 2007, 12:39 PM~8379768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANYONE GONNA HAVE EXTRA WRISTBANDS U NEED TO GET RID OF ILL GIVE U $20. PM ME & ILL HIT U UP DURING THE SETUP.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM THERE,
ALREADY PAID FOR THE BOOTH AND IM STAYING AT THE RIO 4 FREE THAT WEEKEND. YAW ALREADY PLUGED IN.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. Will be there.... Where party at???


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Where can I get more info on where the shows at?? Is it at the Cashman center???


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

ENTOURAGE C.C. EL CHUCO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*?*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS CC will be making our first trip out there!


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

You know Low Times C.C. wil be there!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

eleganzia attending :biggrin:


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

www.oldiescc.com


will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THE 13TH LETTER CAR CLUB WILL BE INDA HOUSE!!!!!!
~~~~DISTINGUISHED C.C.~~~~~~~  :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Aug 27 2007, 07:02 PM~8655485
> *Where can I get more info on where the shows at??  Is it at the Cashman center???
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

its in the magazine as well


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

we should be in the buildin


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

MILLENIUM CAR CLUB!!!!!!!! WILL BE THERE THATS THE PLAN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Orange Cove will be in the house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

The FAMILY will be there rollin our rides out...no trailer queens here.


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

tru-rydaz lowrider cc and bc uk will be there, some of us for the first time!

any reccomendations for bars, night clubs, strip clubs etc would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Vegas, one month to go !!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

LATIN LIFE.... WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 3 2007, 07:11 AM~8701096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## 1RD2BN (Aug 12, 2007)

WHATS UP TO THE HOMIES FROM UCE C.C HANDLE THAT SHIT AT THE SHOW . AND SHOW THEM HOW YOU GUYS DO IT UCE STYLE


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

any one know when the last day for registration is?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Sep 11 2007, 01:58 PM~8767018
> *any one know when the last day for registration is?
> *


14TH


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 01:00 PM~8767040
> *14TH
> *


thank you


----------



## casandra_babii (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8372803
> *See title...
> *


cool! ok im cassandra and im on layitlow!


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

CAN SOMEONE POST THE PRE REG FORM FOR THE VEGAS SHOW?????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Free admission to voodoo lounge

Vegas4Locals.com


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 28 2007, 12:53 AM~8411461
> *& GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS
> *


x2


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be there .......


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

TO ALL THE CAR CLUB'S OUT THERE, DONT FORGET THAT LOWRIDER IS NOT GOING TO LET NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE IN WITH OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS ,WATER ETC. NOTHING, EVEN SATURDAY MOVE IN. THEY DONT EVEN HAVE ANY ONE SELLING FOOD OR DRINKS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE YOU ALL A HEAD'S UP I HAD LOT'S OF PROBLEMS WITH THOSE FUCKING ASSHOLE'S BEFORE, EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE MEDICATION LIKE INSULIN OR OTHER MEDS, THEY STILL WONT LET YOU IN SO BEWARE JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE REASON THIS SHOW GOES ON IS BECAUSE OF YOU AND ME WHO SHOW UP WITH PLAQUE'S UP IS WHAT PEOPLE COME TO SEE, EVEN SOLO RIDERS I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS. THATS WHAT MAKES THINGS HAPPEN IN A POSITIVE WAY.MAKE SURE TO SUPORT THE OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS BECAUSE THATS GIVING BACK TO THE COMMUNITY TO MAKE THINGS MORE UNITED WITH OTHER CLUBS. THANKS FOR READING THIS COMMENT ! MARTY FATT49


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Sep 22 2007, 10:54 PM~8849821
> *TO ALL THE CAR CLUB'S OUT THERE, DONT FORGET THAT LOWRIDER IS NOT GOING TO LET NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE IN WITH OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS ,WATER ETC. NOTHING, EVEN SATURDAY MOVE IN. THEY DONT EVEN  HAVE ANY ONE SELLING FOOD OR DRINKS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE YOU ALL A HEAD'S UP I HAD LOT'S OF PROBLEMS WITH THOSE FUCKING ASSHOLE'S BEFORE, EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE MEDICATION LIKE INSULIN OR OTHER MEDS, THEY STILL WONT LET YOU IN SO BEWARE JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE REASON THIS SHOW GOES ON IS BECAUSE OF YOU AND ME WHO SHOW UP WITH PLAQUE'S UP IS WHAT PEOPLE COME TO SEE, EVEN SOLO RIDERS I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS. THATS WHAT MAKES THINGS HAPPEN IN A POSITIVE WAY.MAKE SURE TO SUPORT THE OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS BECAUSE THATS GIVING BACK TO THE COMMUNITY TO MAKE THINGS MORE UNITED WITH OTHER CLUBS. THANKS FOR READING THIS COMMENT !  MARTY FATT49
> *


Not even anyone selling $4 bottles of water?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

U already Know!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE RAEDY TO HAVE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Sep 22 2007, 09:54 PM~8849821
> *TO ALL THE CAR CLUB'S OUT THERE, DONT FORGET THAT LOWRIDER IS NOT GOING TO LET NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE IN WITH OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS ,WATER ETC. NOTHING, EVEN SATURDAY MOVE IN. THEY DONT EVEN  HAVE ANY ONE SELLING FOOD OR DRINKS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE YOU ALL A HEAD'S UP I HAD LOT'S OF PROBLEMS WITH THOSE FUCKING ASSHOLE'S BEFORE, EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE MEDICATION LIKE INSULIN OR OTHER MEDS, THEY STILL WONT LET YOU IN SO BEWARE JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE REASON THIS SHOW GOES ON IS BECAUSE OF YOU AND ME WHO SHOW UP WITH PLAQUE'S UP IS WHAT PEOPLE COME TO SEE, EVEN SOLO RIDERS I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS. THATS WHAT MAKES THINGS HAPPEN IN A POSITIVE WAY.MAKE SURE TO SUPORT THE OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS BECAUSE THATS GIVING BACK TO THE COMMUNITY TO MAKE THINGS MORE UNITED WITH OTHER CLUBS. THANKS FOR READING THIS COMMENT !  MARTY FATT49
> *


What a crock of BS!!!!!Last year I almost "stroked" out from dehydration!!


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! SI DIOS QUIERE


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

****************************************************************************LATIN KUSTOM'S from houston texas will b n the house 4/sure*********


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats supposed to be going down on moday? i keep hearing theres going to be a hop? but why monday?


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

im glad that some of you guy's see my point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just looken out for all the lo-los rider out ther .    uffin: uffin: fatt49


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wincityrider (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I could go, Goddam wife


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

keep an eye out for the english guys of tru-rydaz lowrider cc uk, be cool to meet some of you guys.

its my 25th birthday on the 7th too!!!! so more excuse to party! woo!!!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Sep 22 2007, 08:54 PM~8849821
> *TO ALL THE CAR CLUB'S OUT THERE, DONT FORGET THAT LOWRIDER IS NOT GOING TO LET NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE IN WITH OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS ,WATER ETC. NOTHING, EVEN SATURDAY MOVE IN. THEY DONT EVEN  HAVE ANY ONE SELLING FOOD OR DRINKS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE YOU ALL A HEAD'S UP I HAD LOT'S OF PROBLEMS WITH THOSE FUCKING ASSHOLE'S BEFORE, EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TAKE MEDICATION LIKE INSULIN OR OTHER MEDS, THEY STILL WONT LET YOU IN SO BEWARE JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE REASON THIS SHOW GOES ON IS BECAUSE OF YOU AND ME WHO SHOW UP WITH PLAQUE'S UP IS WHAT PEOPLE COME TO SEE, EVEN SOLO RIDERS I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS. THATS WHAT MAKES THINGS HAPPEN IN A POSITIVE WAY.MAKE SURE TO SUPORT THE OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS BECAUSE THATS GIVING BACK TO THE COMMUNITY TO MAKE THINGS MORE UNITED WITH OTHER CLUBS. THANKS FOR READING THIS COMMENT !  MARTY FATT49
> *



I'll be there with a few club members but what the fucks up with this ? ? i need to take my insulin or i'll be a new ''coma display attraction' !


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

STILL 9 DAYS TO GO...  



> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 28 2007, 02:07 PM~8887204
> *I'll be there with a few club members but what the fucks up with this ? ? i need to take my insulin  or i'll be a new ''coma display attraction' !
> *


SEE YOU IN VEGAS JON.


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 28 2007, 10:27 AM~8888906
> *STILL 9 DAYS TO GO...
> SEE YOU IN VEGAS JON.
> *



Yes indeed, will be good to see you all again, anyone else from NL going over ? .. :biggrin: 

Also got this from Mike Karsting:



> *You can bring medicine, just no food or drink.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> ...


so the insulin thing is cool ! LOL..


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Da Dozierman will be there reppin' dat Sactown... Peace..... One Luv


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 29 2007, 12:30 PM~8893986
> *Yes indeed, will be good to see you all again, anyone else from NL going over ? .. :biggrin:
> *


Only Jevries.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

1 MORE WEEK


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

anyone know if wristbands/tickets are available on saturday...really dont feel like standing in line all day sunday


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Sep 30 2007, 08:41 AM~8900093
> *anyone know if wristbands/tickets are available on saturday...really dont feel like standing in line all day sunday
> *


YES THEY ARE


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone from FL going, I'm flying on Wednesday


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Sep 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8900093
> *anyone know if wristbands/tickets are available on saturday...really dont feel like standing in line all day sunday
> *


You can also buy tickets on the lowrider magazine website and avoid all the lines, the price is about $40 bucks per ticket! :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 30 2007, 09:28 AM~8900304
> *You can also buy tickets on the lowrider magazine website and avoid all the lines, the price is about $40 bucks per ticket! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 30 2007, 09:08 AM~8900223
> *YES THEY ARE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 24 2007, 05:05 PM~8382007
> *:biggrin:  I'm already here... waiting for you fools to show up
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

so ready for the show. i hope there is alot of fine ladies .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

IS LIFESTYLE GOING TO BE AT THE SHOW? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GOOD LUCK 2 EVERY 1 GOING 2 VEGAS BRING BACK ALL DA TROPHIES 2 CALI


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 1 2007, 12:35 PM~8908073
> *GOOD LUCK 2 EVERY 1 GOING 2 VEGAS BRING BACK ALL DA TROPHIES 2 CALI
> *


x2 thats right gotta bring back a win Orange Cove "R.O" LOL 
:biggrin: Orange Juiced


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WE WERE GOING TO GO BUT LRM AGAIN FORGOT NOR*CAL


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

not going to make it. no refund either


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pnut (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, I will have some extra wristbands for sale for $30. That will let you in & out of the show, I only have a few so pm asap, they will sell fast


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

you can buy ticket on lowrider magazine website go to tour schedule and you can get an e ticket


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Oct 3 2007, 04:29 PM~8926395
> *you can buy ticket on lowrider magazine website go to tour schedule and you can get an e ticket
> *


I DONT TRUST ANY COMPANY THAT HAS A MILLION RIM ADS WITH MY CREDIT CARD!


----------



## COTTON CANDY DREAM (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnut_@Oct 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8926146
> *Hey, I will have some extra wristbands for sale for $30. That will let you in & out of the show, I only have a few so pm asap, they will sell fast
> *


does anyone else have any wristbands they wanna sell to let me know


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are leaving early tomorrow......Mark and I won't be doing the Impalas Streetwear booth but we'll be just hanging out and kicking it in the Wanted Clothing booth with Tomasa.....stop by and say hello.....The Super Show is always a great place to meet up with a lot of the gente from here on LIL....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if you go to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth. Ill have the 2 hottest models there.

Lupe









and Nina


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los neighbors are going


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

It's getting quiet on LiL the coming days.
For those who are going to Vegas: Have a save trip!

So see y'all in Vegas guys.
And no I don't wear wooden shoes... :biggrin:


----------



## pnut (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, I will have some extra wristbands for sale for $30. That will let you in & out of the show, I only have a few so pm asap, they will sell fast


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

just a couple more days hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 4 2007, 03:33 AM~8929633
> *It's getting quiet on LiL the coming days.
> 
> *


x2


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

To all the car clubs and friends see you in Las Vegas</span> :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 4 2007, 01:51 PM~8932193
> *just a couple more days  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Already down here puttin' it down fo' dat Nor Cal ya'll. One luv 2 everyone who's commin'. Peace.......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LEAVE BRIGHT AND EARLY 5AM ON SAT FOR THE LONG DRIVE. PROB HIT THE RIO BUFFET WHEN I GET THERE TO KILL TIME BEFORE HOTEL CHECK-IN :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 4 2007, 10:25 PM~8935306
> *LEAVE BRIGHT AND EARLY 5AM ON SAT FOR THE LONG DRIVE. PROB HIT THE RIO BUFFET WHEN I GET THERE TO KILL TIME BEFORE HOTEL CHECK-IN  :biggrin:
> *


I'm thinking of hitting the rio buffet sat. afternoon too :biggrin: .


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

getting ready to head out. :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

The Rio is the is off the hook for some grub.


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

ready to do the damm thang again like last year uffin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@Oct 4 2007, 11:38 PM~8936551
> *ready to do the damm thang again like last year uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES HER ASS?


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 4 2007, 10:41 PM~8936573
> *WHERES HER ASS?
> *


HAHAHA HATER!

bitch got down she gave sum bomb head uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 06:43 PM~8927170
> *we are leaving early tomorrow......Mark and I won't be doing the Impalas Streetwear booth but we'll be just hanging out and kicking it in the Wanted Clothing booth with Tomasa.....stop by and say hello.....The Super Show is always a great place to meet up with a lot of the gente from here on LIL....
> *


  SEE U OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 5 2007, 04:14 PM~8940188
> *Good luck to everyone
> *


with my nfl parlay I'm gonna bet on out there? thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8928828
> *if you go to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth.  Ill have the 2 hottest models there.
> 
> Lupe
> ...


     LUCKY ASS MOFO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8928828
> *if you go to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth.  Ill have the 2 hottest models there.
> 
> Nina
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!!! TWOTONEZ WHOS THIS NINA CHICK & WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING HER AT!!!!!!!

MORE PICS OF THAT PLEEEEEASE! WOW!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 4 2007, 11:41 PM~8936573
> *WHERES HER ASS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Rolling at 5 Saturday morning.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Oct 5 2007, 06:58 PM~8940964
> *Rolling at 5 Saturday morning.
> *


SEE U ON THE 15. BLACK '06 SOLARA :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2007, 08:12 PM~8941355
> *SEE U ON THE 15. BLACK '06 SOLARA  :biggrin:
> *


Orale! 07 black Tacoma


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2007, 07:12 PM~8941355
> *SEE U ON THE 15. BLACK '06 SOLARA  :biggrin:
> *


Me and the Homies are heading out @ that time also. Meet up on the 15 and we can push the pedal to the floor. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MINES ONLY A V6 :tears:

SEE Y'ALL OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2007, 08:31 PM~8941473
> *MINES ONLY A V6 :tears:
> 
> SEE Y'ALL OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its a Toyota v-6 that car flys.


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> It's getting quiet on LiL the coming days.
> For those who are going to Vegas: Have a save trip!
> 
> X2 have a good time there everyone!
> ...


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

SEE U GUYS TOMARROW ..... WERE LEAVING "LA" AT 5AM I HOPE WE DONT HIT TRAFFIC ......


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8909134
> *WE WERE GOING TO GO BUT LRM AGAIN FORGOT NOR*CAL
> *



Got ya back BigTito... Reppin' to the fullest all week Playa... Nor Cal in da house. Shots out to da Rollez Only Crew fo' da fat-ass party last night. One luv to ther Super Natural Crew also. To everyone dats commin'... One luv. C ya tomorrow.... peace....


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

who's got pic's of the super show? 
Post em' up!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Oct 7 2007, 02:40 PM~8947812
> *who's got pic's of the super show?
> Post em' up!!
> *


X2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

x3


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Post Lowrider's of the Year.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

I threw a few pics up in the Vegas lowrider thread.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 7 2007, 06:50 PM~8948517
> *Post Lowrider's of the Year.
> *


X2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Oct 6 2007, 06:49 PM~8944961
> *Got ya back BigTito...  Reppin' to the fullest all week Playa... Nor Cal in da house. Shots out to da Rollez Only Crew fo' da fat-ass party last night. One luv to ther Super Natural Crew also. To everyone dats commin'... One luv. C ya tomorrow.... peace....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

i'll post mine tomorrow when I get back...... Peace...


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from Vegas. I will post pics later.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Oct 5 2007, 08:49 PM~8941573
> *Its a Toyota v-6 that car flys.
> *


My All Blue V4 toyota DId the Damn thing goin out there!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

PICS OF THE LADIES RITE HERE FELLAS  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367361


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Oct 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8940860
> *HOLY SHIT!!!! TWOTONEZ WHOS THIS NINA CHICK & WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING HER AT!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE PICS OF THAT PLEEEEEASE! WOW!
> *


ExoticNinaMarie.com


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

post some more latter


----------

